

Apple Store Down. Verizon iPhone Coming - dawsdesign
http://store.apple.com/us

======
modeless
Why does Apple always take their entire online store down whenever they do
product updates? It must cost them hundreds of thousands if not millions of
dollars in lost sales every time.

~~~
ugh
Does it? Buying something in Apple’s online store is not like buying your
favorite cereal in the supermarket. You are not going to not buy that $500
iPad or that $1700 MacBook Pro because the store was down for a few hours. I
don’t think you can look at the average hourly revenue of the online store,
look at how long it was down and calculate Apple’s revenue loss from that.

Only the super-rich can afford to go impulse buying in Apple’s online store
(or any store selling expensive stuff).

~~~
modeless
_I don’t think you can look at the average hourly revenue of the online store,
look at how long it was down and calculate Apple’s revenue loss from that._

Of course not. But neither can you say that 100% of people will come back
after the store turns them away. There is undoubtedly a cost to store
downtime; the only question is how much. On a high traffic store like Apple's,
even a small percentage of lost customers is a large amount of money lost.

------
mlinsey
Is this the first we've seen of details of the Verizon data plans? I'm a tad
disappointed but not surprised that the wifi hotspot is an extra $20/month,
not including buying metered bandwidth that's separate from your regular
unlimited data plan, and not including some sort of activation fee. (I can
only imagine how costly it must be for Verizon for you to switch on a feature
baked into the phone's OS)

------
diziet
I'd already preordered it for my mom on the Verizon website. It took about an
hour for the CC info to be accepted, they must be getting a lot of the orders.

------
dawsdesign
Store is up. Verizon customers may now upgrade

~~~
dawsdesign
Actually I'm seeing Apple having communication errors communicating with
Verizon so I can't purchase yet....

~~~
catshirt
let the fun begin?

